# Anyone own the new Hoggernaut sight ?



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

There were a few of them out there in Redding. From everyone that I talked to, they are the next archery must have. I talked to Cabe Johnson and he said that they are ready to go. The TAP program for it is close to being done. And Perry says that as soon as his Palm 5.0 upgrade is done he will start to work on the Spot-Hogg sight program. I really would like to give it a try.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

YUP! Got one! 

It IS the next generation of sight that ALL others will be compared to! It is so easy to use that it is rediculous!

I dont know what kind of glass they use but it is crystal clear! The mechanics are ROCK solid and it works!

TAP has support for it at this point BUT we are still working on some issues.......It seems to work perfect for some and not all for others.....we are working on it though.

Pocket TAP also already has support for the sight and will mirror the dektop version perfectly. I use Pocket TAP with it now with great results.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Tony 

Unless there has been a change Spot Hogg uses Feather Vision glass. Has the price come down on them yet?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Tony,

Can you post a pic of the Hoggernaut set up on your bow ?
Would like to see it. 


Sag.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

tomorrow I will take a picture.....


----------



## MQ1 (Feb 25, 2003)

Can you tell me how this sight operates? Does it work like a set of bino's where the sight comes to focus on the target. If nothing moves that's how I'm seeing it work. Fill me in.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Well, where's the pic, Tony ? 


Sag.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

It wouldn't be prudent for me to explain how it works......I think that is best up to the originators of the sight.

Here is picture though!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Thanks for the pic.*

Tony,

Appreciate the pic.
Good looking set-up!
Maybe there will be one at Bedford I can look at. 


Sag.


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

The explaination that I was given by them at the ATA show was that there are several lenses that move the image up and down in your field of vision therefore eliminating the need for a peep adjustment at any distance. The image of the target follows your pin as you move your sight up or down.

I only hope they did some serious work on making sure that they don't fog up. You can only get to one lens. If water get's in you are done.

Looks like a great concept but the $500+ pricetag is gonna keep it from being in everyone's bowcase.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Do you know what the 'typical' Archery sight/scope combo costs?

Most T-Frames are 259-300$

Most good scopes are 200+$ with decent glass

All of a sudden the $500+ dollars for Hoggernaut isnt so bad is it. Plus I haven't seen a sight yet built so strong.


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

WOW!!! I had no idea that equipment cost that much....Gimme a break.. of course I know how much stuff costs.

Not proven...and they did their water test by running it under a tap....
No thanks...
A real test would be in humid conditions.


----------



## MQ1 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation TDA. The price I'm seeing is for a little over$600.00. That's pretty steep for a sight. I would still like to try one.


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

Don't take what I said as bashing by any means. It is a GREAT idea. It scared me away when the developer of the site got stumped when I asked him about waterproofing at the ATA show. Peep height errors and poor peep alignment cause a ton of bad shots for people. 
I just wish they had better answers than "we ran it under the sink" 
Good luck. Let us know how it works and if you have problems in the rain.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

New ad in 3-D & Bowhunting Times.


Sag.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Tony

The Hoggernaut is a nice looking sight and a great idea but....I think you need to drop the whole comparing prices of other equipment. Because you are taking the most expensive stuff you can find to get the same $500 price tag. Sorry but just like the last time you did that I will say again you can get better stuff cheaper. Yes you can spend that much but you don't have to.

Copper John ANTS: $230 CBE Micro Lite: $230
CR scope w/ FV lense: $130 (they use the same glass as Shrewd and Spot Hogg).

So sorry but $140 is a decent chunk of change to be saving. Most will agree that the 2 above mentioned sights are the 2 top sights on the market at the moment and the CR scope is a great scope. We all know how nice that glass is. Not trying to nock the new sight at all. Just making a point. The design and idea is incredible. Lord knows if it were cheaper and all the "bugs" were worked out I would have 2 of them. $400 would be a great price but $500 is a bit steep. Heck you can get a new bow for $500.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet,

Actually, the sight, fiber optic ring, and lens goes for $615.00. 
It's supposed to be the the most rugged sight ever made.
At 15 ozs, it should be plenty rugged.  
Only a couple ozs. more than my HTM Dominator though. 
Spot Hogg has not released them to the general public yet.
You have to get on a waiting list to get one right now.
You know, you want one, BH.
Order one, shoot it awhile, and let me know how you like it.
I might get one too. 
It's only money.
Besides, you only live a short life but you're a long time dead.
Go for it. 


Sag.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

$615   Okay now that is even worse. I could get 2 CJ ANTS and 2 scopes w/ the glass for that...SHIPPED!!!!!! I will wait until someone puts one on the classifieds.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

lol
hornet if one comes on the classifieds section, you have to beet me to it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have some hired hands to help......


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

New AD in latest Archery Focus Magazine.
It looks like a rifle scope in this pic.
Looks to be very ruggedly made.


Sag.


----------



## buffalostalker (Jul 1, 2004)

We ordered one through the shop I worked for at the trade show and still have yet to recieve it. It seems to be an amazing sight however.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Bstalker,

Come back and let us know how you like it when yours arrives.
Thanks.


Sag.


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

Got one for sale in the classifieds. Just an awesome sight!


----------



## DIVERDWAYNE (Aug 8, 2002)

Got mine, best sight I have ever used,easy rugged, fast and accurate.. having a little trouble with the TAP program but I will figure it out.. And as far as price, remember what Avid 3d says, 
BETTER ARCHERY THRU AGRESSIVE SPENDING !!!! And maybe you want to wait till one comes up used but I sure didn't....dm


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Diver-

What version of TAP? Pre 5.5.7 doesnt have the zero deflection input.

If you have a version above that rather than using peep to arrow use pin to arrow out front for that measurement. I will have an update out soon which will reflect that change. Aside from that the tapes should work VERY well.

Let me know how you fare...


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*Just got mine!*

Ordered mine in Vegas, received it before going to the Nationals. Had to send it back to have an allen screw replaced.

It was at my home when I got back this morning. Now for the real testing. I will let you folks know what it will do in the near future. I have the NAA field shoot coming up in two weeks and intend to use it for that.

Oh, by the way, $655.00 delivered to Alaska, quit complaining guys, it is only money.

Alaska Sam


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

*sight*

The concept is rotating prisims. It is a great idea. How ever, I think they need to change the operation if they haven't by now. I saw one at the Glen that was foged up because of the humid conditions. The scopes have to be evacuated & nitrogen filled to get around that problem. I'm sure steve has done this by now. That bad one probably was just that.


----------



## DIVERDWAYNE (Aug 8, 2002)

I had the one at Nationals that went foggy, Steve has fixed the problem and I shot it again today with GREAT results, I really think this is THE sight of the future and SPOT HOG takes care of problems !!!


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*Works for me!*

Just completed the Alaska two day State Championship F.I.T.A. outdoor shoot.

This was my first outdoor F.I.T.A.. It was a learning experience. I have always enjoyed N.F.A.A. field shooting especially the longer targets. I did not have a clue what subtle scope adjustments you needed to make shooting the outdoor F.I.T.A. with the varible winds and the changing position of the sun. With the Hoggernaut I was able to make corrective changes with no problem for windage and elevation. Shooting in over 60 Masters class I shot a 1283 which for a starter worked for me. 

I did remove the fibre optic (0.29) and put a black circle loop on the lens (6x). The fiber optic was giving me a star burst effect. I do not feel it is a problem with the scope, but the problem is with my worn out eyeballs.

Everytime I moved the scope and returned to a marked setting it was right on.

I will try it out shooting an American Round in Fairbanks AK next weekend for the Senior Olympic qualifer.


Alaska Sam


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*Great Sight!!*

So far no problems. I shot in Fairbanks at the Senior National Olympic Qualifier. We had gusty winds that were changing 180 degrees at the drop of your hat.

I was able to make my minute compensations to stay in the zone. I ended up with 864 (900 American round) the first day and 875 the second day. The scope performed flawslely.

It is my intention to utilize this scope in Redding and at the State and National field shoots next year as well as NAA shoots that I will attend.

Alaska Sam


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

Tony:

Check your email.

Alaska Sam


----------

